
Lawsplainer: Why John Oliver Is Anti-Diversity Now - Tomte
https://www.popehat.com/2017/08/11/lawsplainer-why-john-oliver-is-anti-diversity-now/
======
aurenen
As informative as this article was, and it does cover some useful Civil
Procedures, the headline is something I might have expected from the Daily
Mail. That alone makes the entire thing seem rather disingenuous.

